# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  El mejor Chop Cup que he visto !!

## chuchenager

Una de las mejores rutinas que he visto de cubiletes !! Espero no hacerme pesado con las aportaciones de los videos... pero cuando me pongo a ver videos tant impresionantes como el maestro Don Alan no puedo dejar de soñar con la magia.

Espero que os guste los que no tenias ni idea de este video !

Don Alan Magic - That&#39;s Incredible - YouTube

----------


## nmazzaroni

Increible!! Me gusto mucho... Lo bello de lo simple!!

----------


## arahan70

wow. Cómo si fuera la primera vez que lo veo. Perfecta Missdirection. Y el clásico...-¿Cómo lo haces? -. -Muy bien, espero-.
Muy buen video, no lo conocía. Tampoco conocía a Don Alan, lo buscaré a ver que más tiene. Gracias por subirlo Chuchenager.

----------


## MagDani

Muy bueno gracias por compartir,
Hace ya un año (en el V encuentro de Magos infantiles de Logroño) me compre unos cubiletes chop (1 chop y tres normales) para montar una rutinillas, y aún están metidos en la caja, este vídeo me ha servido para darme ganas de nuevo

----------


## Pulgas

Está muy bien ejecutada, pero la veo poco novedosa.

----------


## soyjona

Esta bastante guay,pero casi todas las rutinas son iguales.

----------


## mnlmato

Prefiero las rutinas de Gabi... y obviamente la de Ricardo Rodriguez... 

Ésta es bastante normalita...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Mi favorita es sin duda la de Paul Daniels.

----------


## Iban

> Mi favorita es sin duda la de Paul Daniels.


Te me has adelantado.

Alcanzaremos los viajes interestelares antes de que esta rutina pueda ser superada:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSMppfXpDmg

----------


## Ming

La de Paul Daniels me encanta, menos las cargas finales ^^

Y la de Don Alan está bien; eso de que los espectadores toqueteen todo no suelo haberlo visto demasiado...

----------


## chuchenager

Bueno bueno ... vaya rutina la de Paul Daniels ... Ayer me fui a comprar los cubiletes ya que era algo que queria practicar ... Una vez ya los poseo ... hay algun dvd de iniciacion que este en español ?? Ya se que sera dificil ... pero puestos a pedir ... Y sino cual es el mejor para empezar con los cubiletes??

----------


## Ming

Utiliza el buscador ;-)
(aunque pa' mi mejor ir probando y haciendo tonterías...)

----------


## renard

Mariano a sacado unos dvd sobre el tema y creo que son muy buenos.

----------


## Chaoz

No estan en español pero a mi me gustan mucho los dvds de michael ammar

----------


## Danielflow

wtf...el mejor chop-cup?...eso no se puede decir hombre, yo si hubiera que votar...votaría a P.D, el chop-cup es un juegazo, yo lo hago con parte de Joaquin Matas y parte mía....
A la gente le encanta...lo meto casi al final del espectáculo, para que se vallan con buen sabor de boca...

----------


## CarlosNovelo

Me ha parecido muy bueno, gracias por compartirlo, sin embargo la mejor versión de Chop Cup que he visto ha sido la de Doug Henning, esa mezcla de ingenuidad, alegría y pasión que Henning imprimía a sus juegos es única.





Doug Henning - Close-Up Magic - YouTube

----------


## chacariz

Una pequeña rutina llena de magia, asi es la magia, no hay que complicarse la vida con grandes pases complicados, la sencillez nos hace que que la magia la haga el mago y no el material que llevas,

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## rubiales

¿La mejor no era la de Yann Frisch?

----------


## Iban

> ¿La mejor no era la de Yann Frisch?


Mejor que Paul Daniel sólo es Dios, y depende del día.

:-p

----------


## rubiales

¡Ains! No hay quien te entienda Iban!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

La verdad es que Henning haciendo magia era increible. Yo veo su cara de ilusión y ya me lo creo todo.

----------


## Apex

Algo que me ha gustado mucho es como el ve que la chica se emociona más de la cuenta y quiere tocarlo todo, entonces en el minuto 1:03 le pone una mano en el brazo. Imagino que es el pan de cada día y es algo que a los profesionales les sale natural. Pero a mi me cuesta mucho. Sin ir más lejos el otro día estaba haciendo un juego en el que sacas cuatro ases de la baraja, los pones en el tapete, chasqueas los dedos y sacas 4 monedas de medio dollar. Pues al sacar la baraja y colocar la caja en el tapete con una moneda ya oculta un amigo me dice: A ver? y rapidísimamente levanta la caja :(.

----------


## Danielflow

Yann frishshshs o como se llame no utiliza chop creo... :/

----------


## magokreuss

la de Don Alan es sublime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owxXuRhvxUA

La tranquilidad que transmite es apabullante

----------


## Magicmaxi

Sencillamente brillante,me parece muy importante que con un juego clásico y simple se impresione al público.

----------

